# Information on Middle Schools for Autistic student that is nonverbal



## ycole (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi,
I am coming to the UAE very soon, maybe January or February 2013.
I have been communicating with other teachers seeking information on special education. It seems like my son's exceptionality is very different in the UAE versus the USA. I contacted the Dubai Autism Center and I was told there is a waiting list up to maybe 4 (four) years. If anyone can give me any info on middle school placement for my 13 year old son, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## novaexpat (Mar 10, 2015)

ycole said:


> Hi,
> I am coming to the UAE very soon, maybe January or February 2013.
> I have been communicating with other teachers seeking information on special education. It seems like my son's exceptionality is very different in the UAE versus the USA. I contacted the Dubai Autism Center and I was told there is a waiting list up to maybe 4 (four) years. If anyone can give me any info on middle school placement for my 13 year old son, I would greatly appreciate it.


Did you have any luck finding services?

- NoVAexpat


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I doubt that you will get a reply - that member has not logged on the site since January 2013

Cheers
Steve


----------

